# Sociopath



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Read the 10 signs and see if it describes anyone you know.

*10 signs for spotting a sociopath*

#1) Sociopaths are charming. 

#2) Sociopaths are more spontaneous and intense than other people. 

#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse. 

#4) Sociopaths invent outrageous lies about their experiences. 

#5) Sociopaths seek to dominate others and "win" at all costs. 

#6) Sociopaths tend to be highly intelligent, but they use their brainpower to deceive others rather than empower them. 

#7) Sociopaths are incapable of love and are entirely self-serving.

#8) Sociopaths speak poetically.

#9) Sociopaths never apologize. 

#10) Sociopaths are delusional and literally believe that what they say becomes truth _merely because they say it!_


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VwHmOR57X4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]x3wpyFTVgfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wTRWJ7qIl9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7_X-RoRghAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PPzboLdqKy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KR9ioJ7-XNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YE5ZlYSuz7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nsJqw9XoyN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PktRhDdWuaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1lxFXGRDnGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Good Job HD but it wasn't that hard to guess LOL just kidded you a little.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> Read the 10 signs and see if it describes anyone you know.
> 
> *10 signs for spotting a sociopath*
> 
> ...


Those are fairly gross generalizations. Poets speak poetically and aren't sociopathic (usually). The one point above all to keep in mind with sociopaths is that there is absolutely no blocking of actions that can be hurtful or damaging to others, other than what is useful for them in their immediate attempts at manipulation.

Jim Jones didn't initially set out to kill his followers, it simply seemed easier for him to avoid the hassles of court and prison by arranging a mass suicide.

The points at he end of the article are more salient.

"#1) Think for yourself. Be skeptical of everything. Most people, corporations, governments and institutions are lying to you. There is much good in the world, but there is far more selfishness and greed which is falsely presented as that which is good.

#2) Follow your inner truth, not some external guru. Any guru who demands your obedience is a false prophet. *A real teacher is one who empowers you and sets you free* to explore your life experience with complete freedom tempered by a code of morals and personal responsibility."

The problem with that is that most people have an inherent need to "follow" someone or some thing without attempting to dissect and look for flaws. The desire to be part of "the group" overrides thinking. The desire to elevate individuals to the level of "hero" and ignore flaws and context overrides thinking. 

There is a famous saying - "If you meet the Buddha on the street, kill him." It doesn't need to be taken literally, but it does state that if someone comes across as a person to worship, you need to kill that desire within yourself quickly. What I have found interesting is that once a sociopath determines that you are not an easy mark, they will often quickly abandon or actively shun any communication with you.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Many, many years ago, I earned a BA in Sociology. Every time I hear Obama speak, I think sociopath, but I've never heard him described that way. I would think with all the names he has been called, and all the shrinks on TV, someone would have described him as a sociopath.

This morning, I read an article where Mary Matalin described Obama as having no soul. That motivated me to look up sociopath to see if I remembered the definition correctly. 

The article I referenced in OP defines sociopath and fits Obama to a T. It's the one thing that makes all his actions make sense.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Funny, other than numbers 6 and 8, in some cases, I thought of Pat Buchanan, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Sarah Palin, plus Sean Hannity and a gaggle of other Fox drones. Almost all politicians with any national success at all are essentially filtered to lie with a happy face and I do agree that includes Obama. O well, imo McCain and Romney are right there too and would have done worse, only it would have been Democrats blocking their proposals across the board in the Senate.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

That's really funny, Dry. B/c I don't recall any of those you listed winning the Liar of the Year award, publically. From a reputed news agency.
And I really don't recall any of then following/and/or TEACHING Saul Alinsky's rules. That's just for starters. But I'm sure you were mildly amused w/your post.


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> That's really funny, Dry. B/c I don't recall any of those you listed winning the Liar of the Year award, publically. From a reputed news agency.
> And I really don't recall any of then following/and/or TEACHING Saul Alinsky's rules. That's just for starters. But I'm sure you were mildly amused w/your post.


Which Liar of the Year award is that? From which year, and from which reputed news agency? I ask, because I found several possible awards and sources.

First is the The Biggest Pinocchios of 2013 story at the Washington Post, in which Obama won 1st place (and 3rd and 5th). Having 3 of the top ten lies of 2013 would certainly qualify Obama as liar of the year. However, it's worth noting that 4 of the top ten lies were from Republicans, and one was from the NRA.

Another potential source for Liar of the Year is from Politifact's Top Lie of 2013, which went to Obama's statement about "If you like your health care plan, you can keep it". That's the same lie that got him first place in the Washington Post list. However, that's a Lie of the Year award, not Liar of the Year. And Romney won that award in 2012 with his "Jeep is moving to China" comments: http://www.politifact.com/georgia/article/2012/dec/13/lie-year-romney-campaigns-ad-jeeps-made-china/ 

I can keep digging back through various Lie/Liar awards from different news sources, but it'd be easier if you just told us which source you're referring to.

And DryHeat is right, most politicians are probably sociopaths, as are most people who seek positions of power and authority.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Sociopaths don't exactly walk around with "Sociopath" tattooed on their forehead, so I doubt I would be able to pick one out of a crowd, or even my own household, even if I tried.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

yawn. And Sarah Palin has also been labelled a sociopath AND a psychopath. Both fit some of the characteristics as do most politicians and CEOs but this is just more childish name calling from both sides.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> yawn. And Sarah Palin has also been labelled a sociopath AND a psychopath. Both fit some of the characteristics as do most politicians and CEOs but this is just more childish name calling from both sides.


Does that mean you believe he is incompetent, because I don't see any other possibility.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Awnry Abe said:


> Sociopaths don't exactly walk around with "Sociopath" tattooed on their forehead, so I doubt I would be able to pick one out of a crowd, or even my own household, even if I tried.


I thought Charles Manson did.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> Read the 10 signs and see if it describes anyone you know.
> 
> *10 signs for spotting a sociopath*
> 
> ...


Perhaps why many thrive in government positions.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

MoonRiver said:


> I thought Charles Manson did.


I thought we were only talking about the dangerous types. Elected officials and the like.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

sociopath-my sister inlaw-doing 51yrs for antifreeze murder on 2 husbands.sez she didn't do either.did'nt try to kill her daughter.she believes her own story..........still scary.no-politicians aren't sociopaths.their just nuts with power.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

So far I haven't seen any defense of this Idioitincharge, only examples of what the left thinks is sciociopathic...You guys DO know that Palin is/was not POTUS?
I know you like to compare Palin & Idiotincharge but its so stupid. Beings how Palin would've been VP. Over LIEden, the biggest Idiot/LIAR ever in politics.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Tricky Grama said:


> So far I haven't seen any defense of this Idioitincharge, only examples of what the left thinks is sciociopathic...You guys DO know that Palin is/was not POTUS?
> I know you like to compare Palin & Idiotincharge but its so stupid. Beings how Palin would've been VP. Over LIEden, the biggest Idiot/LIAR ever in politics.


Such pedantic comments. Palin is just an example I used of the childish name calling. From both sides. GW was also called a sociopath and the articles about him used the exact same little comparison chart as was posted here to "prove" that Obama is a sociopath. Maybe they are twins.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Obama lied, people died! Fact!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> Such pedantic comments. Palin is just an example I used of the childish name calling. From both sides. GW was also called a sociopath and the articles about him used the exact same little comparison chart as was posted here to "prove" that Obama is a sociopath. Maybe they are twins.


Brothers from different mothers.

Post ten YouTubes where Bush is labeled matching the 10 items Moon listed so well. Should be a very fertile field. My money says you can't.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Want to read a couple of good articles on sociopaths, Doug Casey did a good job, may not be his normal financial information but still informative none the less.


http://www.caseyresearch.com/articles/ascendence-sociopaths-us-governance

http://www.caseyresearch.com/articles/sociopathy-running-us-part-two


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

BlackFeather said:


> Want to read a couple of good articles on sociopaths, Doug Casey did a good job, may not be his normal financial information but still informative none the less.
> 
> 
> http://www.caseyresearch.com/articles/ascendence-sociopaths-us-governance
> ...


That is some very interesting reading. That guy is a very interesting character.

From the first link..

_As I see it, 80% of people are basically decent; their basic instincts are to live by the Boy Scout virtues. 20% of people, however, are what you might call potential trouble sources, inclined toward doing the wrong thing when the opportunity presents itself. They might now be shoe clerks, mailmen or waitresses â they seem perfectly benign in normal times. They play baseball on weekends and pet the family dog. However, given the chance, they will sign up for the Gestapo, the Stasi, the KGB, the TSA, Homeland Security or whatever. Many are well intentioned but likely to favor force as the solution to any problem.

But it doesn't end there, because 20% of that 20% are really bad actors. They are drawn to government and other positions where they can work their will on other people and, because they're enthusiastic about government, they rise to leadership positions. They remake the culture of the organizations they run in their own image. Gradually, non-sociopaths can no longer stand being there. They leave. Soon the whole barrel is full of bad apples. That's what's happening today in the US._


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I just have to share this. Very insightful.... From the same link....

_The US is already in a truly major depression and on the edge of financial chaos and a currency meltdown. The sociopaths in government will react by redoubling the pace toward a police state domestically and starting a major war abroad. To me, this is completely predictable. It's what sociopaths do.

There are seven characteristics I can think of that define a sociopath, although I'm sure the list could be extended.


Sociopaths completely lack a conscience or any capacity for real regret about hurting people. Although they pretend the opposite.
Sociopaths put their own desires and wants on a totally different level from those of other people. Their wants are incommensurate. They truly believe their ends justify their means. Although they pretend the opposite.
Sociopaths consider themselves superior to everyone else, because they aren't burdened by the emotions and ethics others have â they're above all that. They're arrogant. Although they pretend the opposite.
Sociopaths never accept the slightest responsibility for anything that goes wrong, even though they're responsible for almost everything that goes wrong. You'll never hear a sincere apology from them.
Sociopaths have a lopsided notion of property rights. What's theirs is theirs, and what's yours is theirs too. They therefore defend currency inflation and taxation as good things.
Sociopaths usually pick the wrong target to attack. If they lose their wallet, they kick the dog. If 16 Saudis fly planes into buildings, they attack Afghanistan.
Sociopaths traffic in disturbing news, they love to pass on destructive rumors and they'll falsify information to damage others.
_


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lots of things to consider from this link. Thanks so much for turning me on to it..

_It's very simple, really. There are two ways people can relate to each other: voluntarily or coercively. The government is pure coercion, and sociopaths are drawn to its power and force.

The majority of Americans will accept the situation for two reasons: One, they have no philosophical anchor to keep them from being washed up onto the rocks. They no longer have any real core beliefs, and most of their opinions â e.g., "We need national health care," "Our brave troops should fight evil over there so we don't have to fight it over here," "The rich should pay their fair share" â are reactive and comforting. The whole point of spin doctors is to produce comforting sound bites that elude testing against reality. And, two, they've become too pampered and comfortable, a nation of overfed losers, mooches and coasters who like the status quo without wondering how long it can possibly last._


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> Such pedantic comments. Palin is just an example I used of the childish name calling. From both sides. GW was also called a sociopath and the articles about him used the exact same little comparison chart as was posted here to "prove" that Obama is a sociopath. Maybe they are twins.


I can't help but remember this Idiotincharge when the Ft Hood terrorist murders happened. He was totally detached...gave a speech that was scheduled for that day & at the end...after giving "...a shout out..." to a couple people in the audience, he gave a few words to the murders.
It was all too strange.
This guy is too "stepford wife"...he's detached when he should be passionate...laughs at things like: "...guess there was no shovel-ready jobs after all..." Says idiotic things like "...docs cut off feet instead of treating..." "CORPSEmen"-3 times.
Sociopath is probably too far over the edge for him but it is that 'sociopathic teen-age type behavior that shows in him most of the time.
"We won."
"Get in the back."
Idiot stuff like that, he can't help it.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I am a sociopath, and aprove of the OP :happy:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Read the 10 signs and see if it describes anyone you know.
> 
> *10 signs for spotting a sociopath*
> 
> ...


Those may be common traits of a charismatic nut job, but not of a sociopath. #3 is characteristic of a sociopath, but not the rest. Actually a sociopath might have the capacity to empathize with the pain and suffering of others, but he just doesn't care. Sociopathic people have varying degrees of charm and ambition.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Those may be common traits of a charismatic nut job, but not of a sociopath. #3 is characteristic of a sociopath, but not the rest. Actually a sociopath might have the capacity to empathize with the pain and suffering of others, but he just doesn't care. Sociopathic people have varying degrees of charm and ambition.


The author of the book on which the article is based is a Ph.D in clinical psychology. What is your expertise that supersedes hers?

Plus, if you just look at how Obama addressed the shoot down of the Maylaysian jet, I don't know what can explain it other than being a sociopath.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Of course we already knew this.



> I believe we have a president who is an arrogant, egomaniacal sociopath.
> 
> The definition of a âsociopathâ is a person with an antisocial personality disorder. They are often well liked because of their charm and high charisma, but they do not usually care about other people. They think mainly of themselves and often blame others for the things that they do. They have a complete disregard for rules and lie constantly. They seldom feel guilt or learn from punishments.


http://www.theblaze.com/contributions/do-we-have-a-sociopath-in-the-white-house-2/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Duplicatehttp://www.theblaze.com/contributions/do-we-have-a-sociopath-in-the-white-house-2/


----------



## Lizbet (May 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you just describe 99% of politicians on both sides.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Every time I see this 'sociopath' definition, I think of three people: a young relative of mine, an ex boyfriend I dated through high school and college, and Obama.

I wonder if sociopaths are born or made? The first and the last examples I give had childhood events where you could definitely argue it was nurture and not nature. However the second example came from a couple that were, possibly, the best parents I have ever met. 

It's all very interesting. I may have to go on the google and do some research.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> Every time I see this 'sociopath' definition, I think of three people: a young relative of mine, an ex boyfriend I dated through high school and college, and Obama.
> 
> I wonder if sociopaths are born or made? The first and the last examples I give had childhood events where you could definitely argue it was nurture and not nature. However the second example came from a couple that were, possibly, the best parents I have ever met.
> 
> It's all very interesting. I may have to go on the google and do some research.


I think they are both born and made.


----------

